# RAM Prices All Time Low!



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Friends,

This is not much of a news but it gave me a surprise. I am from New Delhi and RAM prices here have fallen very deep this week. Just 1 hour ago, i upgraded my acer laptop's ram to Kingston 1GB 667 MHZ DDR-2 RAM for Rs 1500  Flat!
2 months ago, when i checked the prices the dealears it was Rs 4200 for the same! Desktop memory is also going low as Rs 900-1100 for the same config for desktops.

I thought may be its useful for some people.

Thanks!


----------



## din (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW

I knew that the prices going down. But never knew this much low. Rs.1000 for Kingston 1 GB for desktop ? Please confirm. If thats true, thats really cool.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

yea please confirm.Rs1k?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 1, 2007)

Any news for DDR1 RAM price fall???


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2007)

1 GB for just 900-1000 

Please confirm

I wil buy 2X1GB RAM if this is true.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 1, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 1 GB for just 900-1000
> 
> Please confirm
> 
> I wil buy 2X1GB RAM if this is true.


are you talking about DDR price????


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys in India still use that filthy garbage? The OCZ reaper isn't available or what? The ones clocked at 1142?

Sad.........really sad.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

Third eye said:
			
		

> 1 GB for just 900-1000
> 
> Please confirm
> 
> I wil buy 2X1GB RAM if this is true.


me too.on wednesday itself.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> are you talking about DDR price????



DDR2


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 1, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> You guys in India still use that filthy garbage? The OCZ reaper isn't available or what? The ones clocked at 1142?
> 
> Sad.........really sad.


We are not using garbage.For using that we must should have supported motherboard.

Here we are talking about upgrading RAM..on our old PC.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 1, 2007)

I may not have accurate information, i'm sorry. But the value ram series from Kingston is selling at ultra low price. You'll be able to buy between Rs 1000-1200. These prices vary on dealer by dealer basis.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 1, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 1 GB for just 900-1000
> 
> Please confirm
> 
> I wil buy 2X1GB RAM if this is true.


ohh..got it.Its DDR2 price.

But dont buy local brand RAM .Prefer only branded RAM like kingston, hynix or transcends.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

koool news for me thx friends


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 1, 2007)

Yaar whats there to fight like that? That filthy garbage etc stuff. I'm just giving an information. I have buyed it from Digital IT Solutions ,Nehru place. Its a laptop memory module, i repeat, its a DDR-2 667 MHZ Kingston 1 GB module for 1500 RS. You can confirm it from dealer, ph 01126285712. I am not very sure about desktop prices but they are mostly less then notebook ram prices, dont they? Please correct me if i am wrong. And also please note its from the ValueRAM series from kingston.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes yaar desktop memory are much cheaper than notebook RAM.

Please someone confirm the prices.


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 1, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> We are not using garbage.For using that we must should have supported motherboard.
> 
> Here we are talking about upgrading RAM..on our old PC.



Alright alright bro, shanti. I meant, why aren't people buying the fastest
ram around instead of these makes?

When 1142/1100/800 Mhz are available, with the latter coming at very
reasonable prices, why opt for these?

Does it make sense to save 1000 and get that same rotten performance?
That's what I was wondering.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 1, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> Alright alright bro, shanti. I meant, why aren't people buying the fastest
> ram around instead of these makes?
> 
> When 1142/1100/800 Mhz are available, with the latter coming at very
> ...


People buying new PC must be buying fast RAM..if they are not wrongly guided by vendors.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a old acer laptop that supports only 400 MHZ module. I am even running the 667 MHZ in 400 MHZcompatibility mode. Whats the point of higher speed for ppl like me? I told this just to let those people know who really need this kind of memory modules. If you have a new high performance rig that can afford higher speeds, then go ahead and buy. Then, This post is not for you buddy. Ok. No Offences


----------



## Pathik (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont think this is true.. I havent seen the new low prices newhere.. Btw krazy u said that u upgraded ur ram to 1gb.. Did u exchange the old module for the new one 4 1.5k??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 1, 2007)

Pices have been like this for months now. Laptop is same or little cheaper than Deskyop


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 1, 2007)

This ain't true man i m buying 4gb ram tomorrow.but nowhere and i mean nowhere its 1k.the oem ram is 1.3-1.4k.kingston costs more and so is transcend.if u want i'll post a photo of my bill


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

hey man check out theitwares.com they have shown a price of 1375 for 1gb transcend ddr2 667ghz ram.So the market price should be a little lower.


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah the value ram is cheaper.but low on performance.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

then what kind of ram are you gonna buy?

I am happy with value rams as they provide best vfm and besides I can't afford performance rams.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2007)

What about DDR1? I m using 1.5 GB right now, but will surely go for 2 GB RAM if rates for DDR1 400 MHz is cheap


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

DDR1 is still costly.1gb ddr 400Mhz module will set you back be around 2-2.5k depending upon the Brand.


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe i'm going for some better ram if the price is ok (2max).but there's always value ram to go for.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> DDR1 is still costly.1gb ddr 400Mhz module will set you back be around 2-2.5k depending upon the Brand.


 
Umm...I can sale my 2X512MB RAM right now & get 1 GB for a total of 2X1 GB RAM. That is all my Motherboard supports max so this is like last upgrade here...good enough for home computer cos next up is laptop


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2007)

Latest prices of Transcend RAM as on (1st Oct, 2007) from a Dealer in Lam Rd. Mumbai...

1.) Transcend 512 MB DDR 1(333) ----- Rs.1350/-
2.) Transcend 1GB DDR 1(333) -------- Rs.2000/- approx.
2.) Transcend 512 MB DDR 1(400) ----- Rs. 1000/-
3.) Transcend 1GB DDR 1(400) -------- Rs.1850/-

4.) Transcend 1GB DDR2(666) -------- Rs. 1250/-

Rep me if u like my posts 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

^^tempting prices.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess i have to move to DDR2 now......can have atleast 2 gb of rams...and next upgrade 4 GB...wow ....soch ke hi accha lagta hian....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

yea dude now mobos supporting ddr2,sata2,and pcie express are available for as low as 2.5k-3k,it definitely is the time to upgrade from ddr1 and agp.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 1, 2007)

> I dont think this is true.. I havent seen the new low prices newhere.. Btw krazy u said that u upgraded ur ram to 1gb.. Did u exchange the old module for the new one 4 1.5k??



No i didn't. I have my old DDR-2 400 256 MB that came with my laptop as well as the new one in it, ie. 1280 MB of memory.

What do want me to do yaar, swear in front of God?  I have given the phone number of dealer, just check it out urself. And i dont care if no one believes it, i have got my RAM working nice in my lappy. I just thought it would help someone.



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Latest prices of Transcend RAM as on (1st Oct, 2007) from a Dealer in Lam Rd. Mumbai...
> 
> 1.) Transcend 512 MB DDR 1(333) ----- Rs.1350/-
> 2.) Transcend 1GB DDR 1(333) -------- Rs.2000/- approx.
> ...



Yes you are right. The prices of RAM with lower speeds are high. 
Actually i was in doubt that whether the new RAM will work with my old one. So when i queried the dealer that will the 667MHz module work  with my existing DDR-2 400MHz module, he said me to try it out. He had both  533MHz module and 667 MHz modules available. He told me the price of 533 MHz modules to be 1750 for same capacity.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 1, 2007)

Will it go any lower, or is the right time to buy?
Btw, if I buy another GB what should I do with my 2x512mb stick? 

Or should I buy another 2x512mb to make 4x512mb??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

4x512 is preferred if your mobo supports dual channel RAMs.
And dude buy what you need nothing is stable in hardware market.What if the prices soars up high again(like a year ago when i purchased 256mb ddr2 at RS.1200).


----------



## din (Oct 1, 2007)

This is really tempting !

One more qn - I heard that Transcend is really good but they delay in case of service / replacement. Is that true ? I never had a RAM repair or replacement yet, but just curious which brand to go for. Used Hynix before ..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive heard 
Transcend 1GB DDR2 3YR WRNTY 667MHZ 
900/-

Im thinkin of getting 2 or 4 of those


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> This is really tempting !
> 
> One more qn - I heard that Transcend is really good but they delay in case of service / replacement. Is that true ? I never had a RAM repair or replacement yet, but just curious which brand to go for. Used Hynix before ..


I am also using hynix no problems what so ever so far.I think kingston is better than transcend anyday and corsair is the best if you can shell ot some extra cash.All three provides life time warranty.


----------



## lalam (Oct 1, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> You guys in India still use that filthy garbage? The OCZ reaper isn't available or what? The ones clocked at 1142?
> 
> Sad.........really sad.


Shut you ass up!! Ain't no one but u the filthy garbage here stop throwing shits out of your garbage here for we throw your shits back at u face!!!

And oh yes i really like the news.....Yummy! If its true might pointlessly go for a 4GB upgrade  Its a little shocking though like how?


----------



## chesss (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the thread..

so are ddr2 prices expected to go up or down? As I see it  DDR2 prices might increase..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> Thanks for the thread..
> 
> so are ddr2 prices expected to go up or down? As I see it  DDR2 prices might increase..


Price should not increase in coming months.But yeah...DDR3 has come.So, DDR2 price can go up.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

^^no way actually ddr3 is becoming mainstream in more advanced nations so the demand of ddr2 has decreased rapidly.I will wait another week and see if the prices of performance rams comes down.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

Once DDR3 is in market.........vendors will sell DDR3.And therefore there can be shortage of DDR2 RAM, in this case price can go UP.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

^^yea like ddr1 but not until ddr3 becomes mainstream.

Moral of the story: don't wait for anything go and buy whatever you need.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2007)

Get what u want now.. Dont be greedy.. Otherwise the ddr2 prices may soon go the ddr2 way..


----------



## sagar_coolx (Oct 2, 2007)

any change /possiblity for change in pen drive prices??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Get what u want now.. Dont be greedy.. Otherwise the ddr2 prices may soon go the ddr2 way..


I too suggest the same.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2007)

ok guys.... here is wat i got for my P4

4x512 MB DDR(400) Transcend RAMs costing Rs.4800 total (i.e Rs.1200 per Stick) from a Dealer in Lam Rd, Mumbai and with a proper Bill and warranty with it too  

SO now all my 4 Sticks are working in DUAL channel mode..  


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 6, 2007)

any idea on price cuts on DDR2 800mhz or above?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2007)

I bought 2X512 MB DDR400 for my old computer here for Rs 2100. Quite costly I would say but at least I got it in stock, this is my last upgrade for this computer cos I won't be upgrading this anymore. Now running 4X512MB DDR400 in dual channel mode with Windows Vista.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

Anything new on RAM prices?I think they have hit their bottom and I should make the purchase.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 9, 2007)

ya go ahead before the price go up again..


----------

